

Ask HN: Hacker's Prison - zoowar

With the suggestion that hackers might face stiffer sentences in U.S. [1], I thought it might be fun to see what the HN community would suggest for sentencing guidelines.<p>Let me kick the ball down the road: First offense hacking punishable by up to 1 year internship with the FBI cyber-crime unit [2].<p>[1] http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/18/us-usa-cybersecurity-sentences-idUSTRE75H0ZM20110618<p>[2] http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/investigate/cyber/cyber
======
dlikhten
First offense hackers must spend exactly 36 hours in a room with a monitor
(outside the room?) which is shadowing a really bad outsourcing intern
attempting to write a ruby implementation of filtering a log file, except they
really suck and a 3 line code turns into over 7000. He is also played a
commentary of the person trying to figure out how to filter this particular
piece of text, performance woes, etc.

The hacker would be screaming "just use [^\\)] omg what are you doing" but to
no avail, the screams would fall on deaf ears.

At the end of the 36 hrs they are asked to spend 15 minutes to fix the problem
in the code and just get it working and be released or spend another 36 hrs.
This will ensure the person paid attention. Also they cannot rewrite it. just
fix it damnit.

